# Autoglym SRP - Hand Application Technique



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Machine polishing is one of the ultimate techniques for getting the best results from a paint finish - correcting swirls, enhancing gloss. However, not everyone wants to machine polish their car, and would much rather work by hand - this little thread is for you.

One of my favourite products for application by hand is Autoglym Super Resin Polish (SRP): a filler heavy, lightly abrasive all in one polish which leaves a layer of sealant behind after application. Fillers mask some marring and the light abrasives can be worked to achieve correction also. On this hard paint finish, with a combination of marring and deeper marks (which took multiple hits by machine to correct)...



















One application of SRP achieved the following (note:  this is the "new" SRP, currently only available to trade, called Radiant Wax Polish, however it is likely we will be seeing it on the general marked in due course  ):



















I hear what many may be thinking here - there's still marks there! Well, yes - this was one application by hand on a finish that took multiple hits by machine to really correct. The impact made by SRP is significant, and the enhancement to the clarity and gloss of the finish is impressive in my opinion 

SRP, being a polish, needs to be worked to get the best from it. Rather than just smearing it on the finish and removing the residue, I find it much better to work the product on small areas to work the abrasives. With thanks to Allie, we've made a little video to explain what I mean by a typical hand application technique:



This would be the maximum size of area I would work with SRP. Spread with light pressure and then worked in straight lines with moderate pressure. I prefer straight lines as they allow me to get more even pressure than circles. However, you can also see periodic circular motion to pull the residue back from the edges of the set and keep working the polish. The polish is worked until the residue goes slightly tacky, and then the residue buffed off straight away. I find this technique allows for the abrasives in the product to be better worked, allowing greater correction to be achieved. You can follow with a light application left to haze after the above method to benefit from additional filling.

The results of two hits of "new" SRP (Radiant Wax Polish) on this area:



















I would say that is pretty good for a hard finish with some deeper marks in it


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

Hi

Just a quick question

Can i use Megs ultimate compound to remove some swirls them use SRP to fill the left overs and leave a nice shine?

Thanks


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Good post Dave. But 15 years ago all we had was SRP. And my car still looked mint.

I was in the US in 2000 and picked up some clay, after that clay bar my life changed.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

good work allie..

i prefer machine polishing because i cba to put the effort in by hand


----------



## dreamclio200cup (May 11, 2011)

thank you for this post very helpfull indeed 

do you when or approx when the SRP will be out ? cheers


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

lukeneale said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a quick question
> 
> ...


Yes, there's nothing to stop you doing this and the SRP will also help to handle any marring the more aggressive compound leaves behind but you should be aware that some of the correction it achieves is through filling which will over time (months, not days  ) wash out requiring reapplication. Or you can use multiple hits of SRP which will also get their and get better and better correction - as a test that was carried out a few years ago (check out the archives  ) demonstrates.



Mirror Finish said:


> Good post Dave. But 15 years ago all we had was SRP. And my car still looked mint.
> 
> I was in the US in 2000 and picked up some clay, after that clay bar my life changed.


T-Cut... G3...? I would say that my car looked mint when all I was using was good old Turtle Wax Original, but then certain processes and techniques have raised standards and raised expectations in what can be achieved these days - in my opinion of course  Not to say swirls were an unknown quantity many years ago, there were tricks of the trade back then used to hide them for example (petrol, causing temporary paint swelling to hide the swirls for example). And machine polishing is, at the end of the day, as old as the hills. But the more we learn, the higher out expectations get 



dreamclio200cup said:


> thank you for this post very helpfull indeed
> 
> do you when or approx when the SRP will be out ? cheers


I'm afraid I have no idea when it will reach the retail enthusiast market, but I can see some traders stocking the trade version Radiant Wax Polish Improved Version already


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> good work allie..
> 
> i prefer machine polishing because i cba to put the effort in by hand


Along with the rest of us :lol:


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

lukeneale said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a quick question
> 
> ...


I am doing this at the moment on my MY97 Saab 9000 Aero in Midnight Blue, and it works a real treat!

What was incredibe with the Ultimate compund, is just how 'squeaky clean' it left the paint work. The ultimate compund transformed the paintwork, but when you add the SRP - oh boy!! I am showing my car tomorrow at the 2 Counties Motorshow at Newmarket and so I will post some photos tomorrow so to see the results. All I need now is for the rain to stop so that I can get to work!!!!


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

Great, i'll do that then. I'll apply wax aboce SRP to hold the fillers in.

Thanks


----------

